# how to record server usage in FreeBSD



## psyc (Mar 22, 2013)

How do I store the CPU, RAM, HDD, net I/O, in FreeBSD? So I can check the file later and find the server usage at the time. Any software, or how-tos?

I use top, htop to check the usage in real time, but I want to store in file/log so, I can check the usage later too.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2013)

There are various solutions for this, net-mgmt/mrtg, net-mgmt/nagios, net-mgmt/cacti to name a few.


----------



## psyc (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for prompt response Sir. According to some suggestions on the internet I just installed Webmin. I am playing around with it as it's the first time I have ever seen its interface. I have heard about Nagios and Cacti, but just a quick additional question: does Webmin do the trick?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2013)

I think webmin is more for administrating the machine, adding accounts, starting/stopping services. That sort of things. I'm not sure if it has any monitoring in it. It might, I don't know, I've never used it either


----------

